# Finding Nemo easier than finding fish in the "aquarium"



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Finding Nemo is easier than finding fish in the "aquarium".*

I just bought "Finding Nemo". I got it as much for the animated _virtual_ aquariums (aquaria?) as for the amazing film itself. The 2.1 disk set I got at WM includes 2 disks, one 1 for 16:9, and one for 4:3, plus an externally packaged CD-ROM "Nemo" pc game.

But I really wanted to see the aquarium loops run on my beautiful new wide-screen panny, ala the old Windows screen savers. Well, when I got around to viewing each of the 7 different ocean aquariums loops, 6 of them had NO FISH at all! The one that had fish wasn't of brightly colored fish swimming back and forth, it was a scene of a dull, boring school of silver fish swimming in a circle.

WHAT A MAJOR DISAPPOINTMENT!

OK, I know that no one buys a DVD just for the extras, but I REALLY, REALLY wanted lots and lots of brightly colored fish swimming around on (in?) my widescreen TV. To say the least, I'm disappointed. No, I'm _really, 
really_ disappointed!

Oh well :shrug: I can always watch the movie.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I checked out disk 2 last night. It contains the 4:3 full-screeen version, additional bonus material, some easter eggs and 4 more virtual aquarium loops, which are scenes of the salt-water aquarium in the dentist's office. Two of the loops have character fishies swimming around, so I feel better now but I would have loved to have had fishies swimming around in the ocean aquaria too.

PS I thought the movie was great. I laughed, I cried over cartoon fishies, I enjoyed. Ellen Degeneres and Albert Brooks were fantastic doing the voices of "Dory" and "Marlin", Nemo's Dad. West Wing's Allison Janney did the voice of "Peach" the starfish. Willem Dafoe, Stephen Root, Elizabeth Perkins, John Ratzenberger and many others provided additional voices. Vivid colors, Amazing rendering and a visual depth that is almost three-dimensional make "Finding Nemo" not only an enertaining movie for young and old, but also an eye-popping _show-off_ 'demo' for the well-tweaked widescreen TV.

Trivia: What former SNL star did a minor voice in the movie, but whose name is deeply buried in the "Other Voices" credits?


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Nick said:


> Two of the loops have character fishies swimming around, so I feel better now but I would have loved to have had fishies swimming around in the ocean aquaria too.


Maybe if you pull out the power supply and backlighting equipment in the TV, you could fill it up with water and head over to the nearest pet store for a filter and some fish........


----------



## bobsupra (Jul 12, 2002)

Took me awhile.....Laraine Newman! Really buried deep in the credits~


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Laraine Newman is correct. You are the BIG WINNER! :goodjob:

_______________

...backlighting equipment in my TV? :eek2:

Is that what all that stuff is called?


----------

